
Microsoft SharePoint's success a very real threat to open source - monkeygrinder
http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?entryid=2558&blogid=14
======
jodrellblank
"Your content is trapped in Sharepoint, but now you can use the APIs
Sharepoint has had forever to get your data out and Google Docs' new APIs to
put it in Google Docs instead so your data will be free from evil Microsoft
lock-in!"

...? Hello? How come Google Docs' API counts so your content isn't considered
locked in, but Sharepoint's doesn't?

~~~
electromagnetic
Because Google isn't Microsoft, it's stupid but that's how people think.

I use Google Docs' for my writing, but you can bet sure as shit that I have a
backup just in case (in fact I have a backup on my PC, external hard drive,
web server and as an attachment in gmail).

------
E5Rebel
very sensible too. The point is that Sharepoint is designed to colonise the
organisation without the IT department knowing. You don't have top bean open
source fanatic to see the danger in this. I'm happy to use Microsoft products,
but you have to make sure you know where your dependencies are. Google is a
super power and I'm wary of it, but as it fights to push Microsoft into second
place it can open up some previously closed technology. That is good for us
all - even Microsoft and its reluctant embrace of interoperability

------
steverb
Does the google api allow you to get data out of Sharepoint that wasn't
accessible via the Sharepoint Web Services already?

------
steverb
Does the google api allow you to get data out of Sharepoint that wasn't
accessible via the Sharepoint Web Services already?

------
etherael
Sharepoint is so bad we've had tiny mvc doc repos requested just to deal with
it's shortcomings.

Nuff said.

------
jrockway
How is it a threat to open source?

